# Walkie Talkie/2 Way Radio



## Darius (May 23, 2016)

MikeSolo said:


> Does anyone know of a decent set of 2 way radios, for a good price? After looking over reviews on most sets, a lot have a limit of only a mile or two in range while in the mountains.
> 
> Let me know,
> Thanks!


You might want to take a look at this YodelUP. They ship next year though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have had good luck with these.

Fairly inexpensive and they have a better range than any of the normal after market radios. They come with the usual channels and you can program them in a fashion that makes it pretty hard for others to be chattering in on your channel. We use CHRP for this. It's a free program you can download and use it to set your privacy codes with.

One thing to keep in mind. The wattage is high enough that you are supposed to get some sort of FCC license. As long as you aren't programming to someone's repeater (which you could do), and just using the direct walkie talkie function, I seriously doubt you will run into any trouble. Just use channels that are generally open to everyone. You can also get a should mic with these for fairly cheap.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I have had good luck with these.
> 
> Fairly inexpensive and they have a better range than any of the normal after market radios. They come with the usual channels and you can program them in a fashion that makes it pretty hard for others to be chattering in on your channel. We use CHRP for this. It's a free program you can download and use it to set your privacy codes with.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind. The wattage is high enough that you are supposed to get some sort of FCC license. As long as you aren't programming to someone's repeater (which you could do), and just using the direct walkie talkie function, I seriously doubt you will run into any trouble. Just use channels that are generally open to everyone. You can also get a should mic with these for fairly cheap.


I want to recommend Baufeng UV-B5/B6. B5 is my choice, but B6 have flashlight.
These are almost the same as UV-5R, but people repot better quality. It also smaller, and better looking. 
I also recommend external PTT withh headphones jack. For smaller resorts - shorter ant makes sense. 

Review here: Brick O'Lore: Baofeng UV-B5: Best Kept Secret


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't disagree with you on your rec.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

There you guys go....helping me spend my money again. Every time I get on this forum there's something new I gotta check out....EVERY.TIME. :dry::wink:


----------

